# MLB - Did Bryce Harper cheat in the Home Run Derby? Some Cubs fans think so.



## Lipitor (Jul 17, 2018)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...er-home-run-derby-cheater-20180717-story.html



> Tim Bannon Contact Reporter
> Bryce Harper beat Kyle Schwarber in Monday’s thrilling — well, as thrilling as a gimmick event like that can be — Home Run Derby.
> 
> But some Cubs fans are whining, as the Washington Post’s Dan Steinberg graciously pointed out Monday night.
> ...



Personally, I think I would care more what the rules say if this weren't such a meaningless challenge... Like yea it's a contest, but no one really gets points towards anything... it doesn't affect the season. You can take it from him or keep it....

My personal opinion, for such a stunt of an event... I want loose rules, and watching dudes John Henry swing it out of the park.... This isn't real sports, it's a spectacle... It's fine that it's kind of stupid.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 17, 2018)

Does anybody still watch baseball?

I mean, really?  I know it's suppose to be the "great American pastime", but it's boring as shit.


----------



## Lipitor (Jul 18, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Does anybody still watch baseball?
> 
> I mean, really?  I know it's suppose to be the "great American pastime", but it's boring as shit.


It's a lot harder to watch cuz of how much Sabermetrics have affected the game. So you really need to watch it to follow it. It was great news for old dudes who are retired and want to spend the rest of their days sperging about baseball... It's like the best thing that could have happened to those fans... but yea it makes the game harder for new fans to digest, cuz it's all so inside baseball. 

What you're saying is like the stock market is boring to watch, but rewarding for those who are old and get it. And it does speak to a larger question in what's better... the best statistically played baseball games we've ever seen or interesting games for new or younger fans.. And then you have this season where everyone is saying fuck it to getting on base and just trying to get HRs... It's really confusing... They've certainly decided the game is for old men who have a deep understanding of the game... and are encouraging them to take their post millennial grand children to the games and hope they become the next gen of fans... They don't seem to care they're losing new millennial fans... except for stunts like the All Star HR derby and game.

Personally I'd be cooler with them focusing on millennial fans like a lot of other leagues are cuz that benefits me... but they have all the data and i don't. So I can't speak on what their top level decisions are.


----------



## Draza (Jul 18, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Does anybody still watch baseball?
> 
> I mean, really?  I know it's suppose to be the "great American pastime", but it's boring as shit.


Wasn't like that in the old days.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 18, 2018)

I still love baseball but I tend to go to a lot more AAA games while yes it's cheaper it's also faster paced (as it's geared to families) while the on field is still very good it's just more relaxed.

That being said I listen to a lot of MLB at work and hit a few games a year but slowly I'm becoming more an AAA fan. The big leauges are still great I enjoy the fun and pressure they bring. stuff like ASG and HRD are just ego and silly,  I really don't think anyone would risk cheating ASG has something vested in it too.

But really for the shame you'd bring team, sport and self for cheating on a "fun game" I don't think someone like Bryce would risk it. He's one of those players I hate just because he's on a rival team. He seems like a stand up guy.

Baseball going way back has always been the math geeks sport, so it's adding of sabremetrics (loosely could just say using game theory) to improve is awesome for the stat nerds such as myself. It would be interesting to see it used elsewhere like, picking a running play in the NFL.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 19, 2018)

I hate the MLB, almost worse than the NCAA. Problem is I still like watching college football. Pro baseball on the other hand is a long, pointless and sleep inducing shit show


----------

